# Needing an anatomy lesson



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I carry the Free Range Moo Sticks and if people REALLY want to know what they are made of, I tell them they are from the 'manly' part of a bull. LOL Some people just drop them when they find out. But I had a lady tell me she had been buying Bully Sticks from an upscale pet boutique from where she lives and they had been labeled beef tendon or beef ligament or something like that. She couldn't remember for sure. She was horribly offended when she found out what it really was and felt it was wrong, that they misrepresented it. I'm not sure that labeling it 'muscle' or 'tendon/ligament' is technically wrong. So ummmm.....er......what exactly is a penis? :blush: I mean, what's it is it technically?


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

It is what it is..not a tendon and not muscle. Call it what it is. I will NOT buy them, no way no how...I don't think you should call them anything more or less than what they are. Truth is best, really.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I've seen them called beef pizzle.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

whatever you decide to call them is fine, I just know Matilda LOVES them.


----------



## nonesuchandnadu (Mar 4, 2007)

A bull's manly part is tendon. It's not like human manly parts. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bully_stick


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: Sparkey loves them too. last night he was chewing on one near my hubby when he was taking a nap on the couch. then I see him throwing the cushions around trying to find one that doesn't smell, he had no idea it was the bully stick. I just washed those cushions, just couple of days ago  I just call them stinky bones when people ask what he is chewing on.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

how about Privates :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

you should see the reactions from people visiting (or even when we visit my family) when i ask buttercup if she wants to chew on her bull penis. comedy GOLD. and if you knew her reaction (similar to someone asking me if i want another margarita... WOOOHOOOO!!! hurrry up!!! can i have MORE?????), watching her spin and jump and wag her tail... yeah. it's priceless.

:w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Smoked manly bull pizzle. How's that? :smtease: :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm not sure just how technical you want to get with the bull penis definition. A simple answer would be to say that it's the part of the bull's anatomy that's used for reproduction and urination. We live on a small farm and have a couple of cows that we have artificially inseminated, or we turn them in with the neighbor's bull for breeding, so I'm somewhat familiar with the reproductive anatomy and terminology. I've lived on a farm the majority of my life, so this type of discussion doesn't embarrass me.






Joy



Edit: Link deleted.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Everytime these chewys come up I always think of this incident. 

My friend's husband had gone to store to pick up dog food and also came back with a bully-stick BUT! he didn't know what it was! LOL She said she KNEW he DIDN"T know because he'd NEVER buy it. 
However, my friend did ...but said she could never bring herself to buy one lol ! Sooo she said to her hubby... "give it to him and see how he likes it" and the dog went crazy for it! Hubby was smiling and very pleased he had gotten this special treat for his dog. 
They both watched their dog totally engrossed in his new treat, .. 
My friend said to her husband.. " You know what that is don't you?" 
hubby says." What?.. whatdaya mean?? its a chew thing like a rawhide " 
my friend says.. NOPE!! guess again!" 
hubby: "What's with this guessing game.".? 
friend: "oh I was just wondering if you knew what it is , that's all"... but by now she is laughing 
hubby kept saying.. "what? what?" 
Sooo she told him what a bully stick was! and she was so histerical she could hardly talk. 
he responded: Oh yeah! right! ...like they'd really sell one of "those" for a chew toy!.. he truly didn't believe her and thought she was just teasing him.. 
So.. she went to computer.. printed out the information and gave to him to read. 
She said the color drained right out of his face!!! :w00t: he got up.. got a paper towel! and took the bully away from the dog! and thew it away! 
She asked him why he did that??!!! ... the dog like it!" 
He responded: " nope! ...some things just aren't "right" .....and THAT's one of them! :smrofl:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (vjw @ Oct 4 2008, 09:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645310


> Joy[/B]


Joy that slide show was more info than I wanted to know........LOL 

I didn't mind it really!!!! But I deleted it for ya!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Maggie, you're right. That probably is too much info., on a forum where there's all ages who participate. Will you delete the link in your post so the link doesn't show up in the quote portion of your reply?





Joy


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (NonesuchandNadu @ Oct 4 2008, 11:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645063


> A bull's manly part is tendon. It's not like human manly parts. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bully_stick[/B]


Well who would have thought it was in Wikipedia? Gotta love 'em. So in a bull it's technically a tendon. Good to know! I don't 'label' mine anything. I have them sitting in the box they come in and like I said, if people really want to know, I tell them it's from the 'manly' part of the bull. I do get a kick out of people's reactions! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ashleirose36 (May 9, 2008)

I work in a pet boutique called Wet Nose in a suburb outside of Chicago, and we sell bully sticks. Bully sticks are beef tendons, which are not penises. Pizzles which is similar to a bully stick, is the bull's penis. It is misunderstood _all _of the time for some reason, but bully sticks are the beef tendon, and the pizzles or braided pizzles are the bull's penis. I hope this makes more sense, and easier to explain to your customers. 

Ashlei


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well all the bully sticks i see are the actual penis...i had anatomy and had to know all the parts cross section and all....and yes it is the real deal. maybe some companies call them the tendon...but its not...at least the ones ive seen


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

It took me a while to tell hubby what they really are. At first he didn't really want them around, but he got used to it.

A guy I used to work with had a walking stick made out of one. The girls would probably go crazy over that. I wonder how many dogs he has chasing him around when he goes for his walks with that stick? :new_shocked: 

Linda


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Oct 5 2008, 08:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645493


> A guy I used to work with had a walking stick made out of one. The girls would probably go crazy over that. I wonder how many dogs he has chasing him around when he goes for his walks with that stick? :new_shocked:
> 
> Linda[/B]


 :smrofl: I can picture it now! :smrofl:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Oct 5 2008, 07:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645493


> It took me a while to tell hubby what they really are. At first he didn't really want them around, but he got used to it.
> 
> A guy I used to work with had a walking stick made out of one. The girls would probably go crazy over that. I wonder how many dogs he has chasing him around when he goes for his walks with that stick? :new_shocked:
> 
> Linda[/B]


Hahahaha Linda believe it or not we actually have one of those bull's penis walking sticks here, it belonged to my FIL and I believe it was a great conversation item when he was alive.
I have to say though it doesn't have any smell though it is well cleaned and polished and looks rather like bone not tendon :HistericalSmiley: 

Crystal I would call a spade a spade and just name them as they are, many people know of them and many buy them simply because their dogs love them so much.
I have never bought any for the boys and am not sure how Koko would handle one with his sensitive tummy, but I would like to try one just to see if it does agree with him, I have been looking for something for them to chew on because they are not really interested in their current chews any more.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

well since this discussion is all about what it IS or what it ISN'T.... 

PLEAAAASE don't anyone tell me that chicken fingers aren't _actually _the fingers from a chicken. i won't believe it. 
I JUST WON'T!!!!!!

imagine my dismay when i was at the candy counter and, being torn between a box of "mike & ikes" and "hot tamales", found upon opening the box of hot tamales that there were not ACTUAL tamales in there!!!! it was CANDY!!! what?!?! these were WAY different tamales that i get from my order at El Rodeo down the street! and this box didn't even have a side order of nachos. hmmmpph!!!

:chili: :chili: 


sorry. feeling silly today.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I bought a couple for the girls a few years ago and they were voracious for them :shocked:  
Since then, I have seen the bullies braided, twisted and chopped in all sizes. :smrofl: I think pizzle
is just another name so no one has to call them what they are, just like bully stick. :goof:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Oct 5 2008, 07:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645493


> It took me a while to tell hubby what they really are. At first he didn't really want them around, but he got used to it.
> 
> A guy I used to work with had a walking stick made out of one. The girls would probably go crazy over that. I wonder how many dogs he has chasing him around when he goes for his walks with that stick? :new_shocked:
> 
> Linda[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Scoobydoo @ Oct 5 2008, 10:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645519


> QUOTE (Sophie @ Oct 5 2008, 07:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645493





> It took me a while to tell hubby what they really are. At first he didn't really want them around, but he got used to it.
> 
> A guy I used to work with had a walking stick made out of one. The girls would probably go crazy over that. I wonder how many dogs he has chasing him around when he goes for his walks with that stick? :new_shocked:
> 
> Linda[/B]


Hahahaha Linda believe it or not we actually have one of those bull's penis walking sticks here, it belonged to my FIL and I believe it was a great conversation item when he was alive.
I have to say though it doesn't have any smell though it is well cleaned and polished and looks rather like bone not tendon :HistericalSmiley: 

Crystal I would call a spade a spade and just name them as they are, many people know of them and many buy them simply because their dogs love them so much.
I have never bought any for the boys and am not sure how Koko would handle one with his sensitive tummy, but I would like to try one just to see if it does agree with him, I have been looking for something for them to chew on because they are not really interested in their current chews any more.
[/B][/QUOTE]

You know Janet, I don't think my two do well with anything from beef. They LOVE the FreeRange Moo Sticks (bully sticks) I carry, but I'm thinking of bringing in their lamb pizzles to try. You may want to see if a local boutique in your area carries them. If not, when I do bring them in I can send you a couple to try.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Oct 6 2008, 11:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646208


> QUOTE (Scoobydoo @ Oct 5 2008, 10:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645519





> QUOTE (Sophie @ Oct 5 2008, 07:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645493





> It took me a while to tell hubby what they really are. At first he didn't really want them around, but he got used to it.
> 
> A guy I used to work with had a walking stick made out of one. The girls would probably go crazy over that. I wonder how many dogs he has chasing him around when he goes for his walks with that stick? :new_shocked:
> 
> Linda[/B]


Hahahaha Linda believe it or not we actually have one of those bull's penis walking sticks here, it belonged to my FIL and I believe it was a great conversation item when he was alive.
I have to say though it doesn't have any smell though it is well cleaned and polished and looks rather like bone not tendon :HistericalSmiley: 

Crystal I would call a spade a spade and just name them as they are, many people know of them and many buy them simply because their dogs love them so much.
I have never bought any for the boys and am not sure how Koko would handle one with his sensitive tummy, but I would like to try one just to see if it does agree with him, I have been looking for something for them to chew on because they are not really interested in their current chews any more.
[/B][/QUOTE]

You know Janet, I don't think my two do well with anything from beef. They LOVE the FreeRange Moo Sticks (bully sticks) I carry, but I'm thinking of bringing in their lamb pizzles to try. You may want to see if a local boutique in your area carries them. If not, when I do bring them in I can send you a couple to try.

[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks Crystal that would be great, I didn't know you could get lamb ones too :shocked: 
Both boys handle lamb well but like you say beef seems a little too strong for their tummies.
I shop at Natural Pet Market on line, the are in Wheaton IL, perhaps they may have them if I look hard enough, but if you are going to stock them maybe I can buy them from you hey!!


----------

